# Looking for a high speed vps with unlimited bandwidth



## noobdan (Apr 1, 2015)

I am looking for a vps with following specs:


1) Unlimited Bandwidth (Really unlimited i need to read/write


huge files)


2) Internet connection of at least 600 mbps


I do not care much about HDD Space. 40 GB hard disk space


will be fine for me.


I need good cpu which can handle reading/writig big amount


of data. i dont care other things.


I would prefer the location to in Central Europe(most pref.


France) because i have my cloud server there. I just need this


server to write my files in the cloud.


I prefer windows OS.


Of course i would prefer cheap. But going cheap, i do not


want to use LQ services with fake promises.


If you know any good services which provides this, please


suggest me.


Thank You


----------



## MikeA (Apr 1, 2015)

Afterburst is the only company that comes to mind that sells 1Gbps unmetered bandwidth VPS, just make sure whatever you're running is OK in their terms of service. I had small server with them a very long time ago and they were reliable.


----------



## telephone (Apr 1, 2015)

If I recall correctly, domflow.it have *true* unmetered VPS. Pretty sure @William has used them before.

Have you thought about getting a small server with Online.net? It may work out cheaper in the long run, even with the setup fee.


----------



## comXyz (Apr 1, 2015)

How much is your budget?

It's hard to find any provider matches your #2 request.

Even if you can find a good dedicated server, you won't get 600Mbps connection all the time.


----------



## Servers4You (Apr 20, 2015)

Most providers either do 100Mbps, 500Mbps or 1Gbps Public Uplinks.

Our virtual servers are on 500Mbs Public Uplink and our dedicated servers vary between data center.


----------



## zionvps (Apr 21, 2015)

We have exactly what you need. check out the france extreme plan! You can upgrade bandwidth as an addon.

http://zionvps.com/fr.html

test ip - 94.23.183.8

no downtimes since 270 days 

http://zionvps.com/status/


----------



## comXyz (Apr 21, 2015)

@zionvps I don't think OVH has 600Mbs uplink


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 21, 2015)

comXyz said:


> @zionvps I don't think OVH has 600Mbs uplink


Up to 3Gbps speeds guaranteed as an add-on http://www.ovh.ie/dedicated_servers/bandwidth-upgrade.xml(and they're having a 75% off sale until the end of September)


----------



## zionvps (Apr 22, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> Up to 3Gbps speeds guaranteed as an add-on http://www.ovh.ie/dedicated_servers/bandwidth-upgrade.xml(and they're having a 75% off sale until the end of September)


True, and our nodes are upgraded to 1GB/S


----------



## Sonwebhost (May 4, 2015)

Ok so your looking for a great VPS from a good company give us a lookup we can provide your server for you. Enjoy


----------



## trueman1 (Jul 3, 2015)

i think you should look for dedicated server and not vps.

vps concept is a server with limited resources !.


----------



## iFi Host (Jul 3, 2015)

But VPS Even Dedicated Also Has Limited Resources. But Unlimited Bandwidth is Mostly Impossible.

If you are looking for dedicated vps i mean Virtual Dedicated Server. then choose KVM or XEN. we are providing XEN VPS.


----------

